# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Wat zijn de belangrijkste oorzaken van veroudering?

## FRANCOIS580

We willen allemaal zo lang mogelijk gezond oud worden om zo lang mogelijk zelfstandig te kunnen blijven. Met een gezond leef- en eetpatroon en voldoende beweging slagen we daar gedeeltelijk in, maar eens komt het keerpunt waarbij ons verouderingsproces niet meer af te stoppen is, met het gekende gevolg. Wat zijn de belangrijkste oorzaken van veroudering en hoe kunnen we ons verouderingsproces vertragen?

We leven steeds langer. Voor mannen bedraagt de gemiddelde leeftijd 80 en voor vrouwen bijna 85 jaar. Met een gezonde voeding, een aangepast leefpatroon en voldoende lichaamsbeweging kunnen we zelf veel doen om om onze gezondheid zo lang mogelijk op peil te houden. De oorzaken van veroudering zijn uiteenlopend. Je genen spelen daarbij uiteraard een belangrijke rol, maar zéker geen hoofdrol. De resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken tonen aan dat een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding er voor kan zorgen dat erfelijk bepaalde ziekten kunnen afgeremd worden. Je bent dus voor een deel zelf verantwoordelijk voor je snelheid van je verouderingsproces.

*Progerine vergiftigd je cellen* 
Wetenschappers ontdekten recent een nieuw mechanisme dat onze veroudering in de hand werkt. Daarbij speelt progerine, een giftig eiwit, een belangrijke rol. Wetenschappers aan het Amerikaanse Human Genome Research Institute stelden tijdens hun onderzoeken vast dat progerine onze lichaamscellen langzaam maar zeker vergiftigt. Met als resultaat dat je lichaamscellen uiteindelijk stoppen met zich te delen en afsterven.

*Antioxidanten tegen vrije radicalen*
Je levensverwachting hangt ook in belangrijke mate af van de vrije radicalen die je voortdurend bedreigen, ziek maken en je verouderingsproces in de hand werken. Deze vrije radicalen zijn agressieve chemische stoffen die ons leven lang in ons lichaam aangemaakt worden als gevolg van je natuurlijke stofwisseling. Dit preoces is bijzonder schadelijk voor je DNA. Antioxidanten zijn ons belangrijkste wapen in onze strijd tegen deze vrije radicalen. Hierbij is een gezond eet- en leefpatroon erg belangrijk. De sterkte antioxidanten vind je ongetwijfeld in verse biologische rauwe groenten en fruit. Biologisch geteelde groenten zijn in principe niet of bitter weinig verontreinigd door verdelgingsmiddelen die barsten van de vrije radicalen.

*De sterkste antioxidanten vind je in:*

• *Fruit:* rode druiven, bosbessen, veenbessen, zwarte bessen en goji bessen, kiwi ‘s, sinaasappelen, mango ‘s, bramen, frambozen, aardbeien, moerbeien en in kersen.

• *Groenten:* broccoli, rode en oranje paprika’s, spruitjes, rode uien, zoete aardappelen, waterkers, tomaten, wortelen, bonen, pinda’s en artisjokken.

• *Superfoods:*als rauwe cacao (onverhitte cacao), goji bessen en acai poeder.

• *Vrije radicalen:* zoveel mogelijk beperken door niet te roken, zo weinig mogelijk vlees van op de barbecue te eten en de consumptie van bijzonder schadelijke transvetten te beperken.

*Ontstekingen*
Wetenschappelijke onderzoeken toonden eveneens aan dat ook allerlei.../...

Lees verder...

----------

